# Not Looking Good For Our Scottish Foray !



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2020)

As per the title it`s not looking good for our little Scottish foray in September    

A friend of the wife who has full timed in her motorhome for the last 5 years is working on a private camp site in the Highlands and we`d planned on calling in to see her.

The visit is already booked but we`ll only pay when we get there being a friend of a friend so to speak, all other bookings have to be paid for in advance.

She is saying it`s bloody awful with the resentment between the locals and motorhomers to the point of she is scared to go out in the motorhome if she needs anything.

She`d always used her motorhome so as to get everything moving and free the brakes up etc. instead of leaving it pitched up for the couple of years she`s worked there.

Having been almost run off the road several times and had a load of verbal abuse shouted at her she now borrows the campsite owners car if she has any errands to do for herself.

The owners have kept her on through Covid-19 with lots and lots of tidying up and small DIY jobs, now the site is open it`s packed solid with pre-bookings only being accepted.

There have been several instances of a young couples turning up with a tent that turns out to be one of the monstrous family tents then all their mates turning up later to party.

Clearly being car tent campers nothing is being said to them and it seems it`s only motorhomes / campervans that are being targeted.

Before anyone asks i`m not prepared to mention the name or location of the site other than it`s in the Highlands in order to protect her.


----------



## Aly (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m due to go to France in September and that looks unlikely due to rising covid rates. I have been wanting to go back up to Scotland instead but some of the stories I’m reading are really putting me off. I definitely wouldn’t go near the NC500 at the moment.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2020)

Same here, we are normally in France and or Spain during September, October and into November but this year we`ve decided to give it a miss          

Haven`t done Scotland for a few years now so we thought we`d take this opportunity to go back and see the wife`s friend at the same time.

The site is on the NC500 route so we`ll see what happens closer to the time     

She is a reliable contact on the front line that will tell us what`s actually happening and not all the scaremongering shyte that some are coming out with.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> As per the title it`s not looking good for our little Scottish foray in September
> 
> A friend of the wife who has full timed in her motorhome for the last 5 years is working on a private camp site in the Highlands and we`d planned on calling in to see her.
> 
> ...


I have friends who have just returned from Wester Ross and they had a lovely time. No problems apart from the weather.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2020)

caledonia said:


> I have friends who have just returned from Wester Ross and they had a lovely time. No problems apart from the weather.




Maybe she`s seeing it worse than it is because of the site she is working on so it`s more concentrated for her.

The worrying bit was the fact that she`s stopped using her motorhome to do her errands and now borrows her bosses car.

Most of the abuse was when she got back towards civilization and particularly on the car parks when doing her shopping / errands.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm still going in September, unless the travel rules change, though not to the Highlands. They can chelp all they like at me, because this island is my birth place, regardless of the fact it's been split up. I'll be taking my usual rubble sacks to collect rubbish as well.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 4, 2020)

That's a shame Graham, we are also planning a trip up there.

We may still go but give some of our usual stops a miss. We will still go to Applecross though as we know most of the locals there and I feel sure we wouldn't get any animosity there. I'll watch this space for further reports!


----------



## Scotia (Aug 4, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> As per the title it`s not looking good for our little Scottish foray in September
> 
> A friend of the wife who has full timed in her motorhome for the last 5 years is working on a private camp site in the Highlands and we`d planned on calling in to see her.
> 
> ...


I have just returned from Wester Ross without any hassle. Spoke to many locals without any resentment from anyone and my motorhome is 30ft long so definately was not missed. Maybe it's because magnet was by my side.



The instance where nothing was said to the crowd of revellers in the tent could that have been fear of retaliation?
Some locals realise it is the people who would normally go off abroad for a sunny holiday and have decided to go camping in tents who are abusing the countryside and anyone around them. 
Highland communities have had many years of walkers and wild campers without problems in the past but sure a few have developed a short fuse due to the masses in the past few weeks. 
I was in Argyleshire the other week without any problems, one local i spoke to was more concerned of the inconsiderate  parking of cars on the verges in one instance causing too much of an obstruction for an ambulance to get through i can see why tempers are starting to fray.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 4, 2020)

We are hoping to go to France in September but Scotland was our back up plan, but not too sure now


----------



## Debroos (Aug 4, 2020)

On a slightly more positive note...on the radio 4 news programme this morning they had 2 NPA spokespersons on about all the damage and rubbish in the National Parks.
They were both really insistent on repeating it was caused by just a very small minority of people who did not understand the countryside.
They firmly put the blame on day trippers in cars and tenters who usually go to festivals.
Motorhomes weren't mentioned at all!


----------



## mark61 (Aug 4, 2020)

helen262 said:


> We are hoping to go to France in September but Scotland was our back up plan, but not too sure now



From all the reports I reckon we'll be better off in France, more places to escape too, avoid aires and you don't have to see another MH for days.


----------



## mfw (Aug 4, 2020)

I think not many people in uk wants tourists in there towns and villages although businesses need it - but some are acting like vigilantes and it is probably only a matter of time till something more serious happens

Personally i think it is safer in europe than here in the uk although a medical issue could cause problems especially people like me that dont have medical insurance for europe


----------



## harrow (Aug 4, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> As per the title it`s not looking good for our little Scottish foray in September
> 
> A friend of the wife who has full timed in her motorhome for the last 5 years is working on a private camp site in the Highlands and we`d planned on calling in to see her.
> 
> ...



On the radio Nicola Sturgeon said there is a lockdown in Aberdeen because a spike in the virus


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 4, 2020)

mfw said:


> I think not many people in uk wants tourists in there towns and villages although businesses need it - but some are acting like vigilantes and it is probably only a matter of time till something more serious happens
> 
> Personally i think it is safer in europe than here in the uk although a medical issue could cause problems especially people like me that dont have medical insurance for europe


Yes "Fear of Covid" is causing people to react irrationally.
It seems especially towards outsiders and our BIG WHITE (mainly) Vans are easy targets.
People are right be taking care but , like other things, "it has all gone bonkers".
Big White vans are the convenient scapegoat.
However the recent spikes/surges simply confirm that too much travelling is not a good idea.
eg Aberdeen as in previous post !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2020)

helen262 said:


> We are hoping to go to France in September but Scotland was our back up plan, but not too sure now



I would still go because i think it`s actually safer but the wife is really worried about what would happen if it all kicks off again whilst we are over there     

We`ve always said that if one of us is not happy with a particular situation then we will not go there / do it / move on, etc. etc.

Incidentally, we both got a text message last night saying  .................................

*Preston has had a spike of Covid19. 
Please avoid visitors in your home.
Wear face coverings in enclosed public areas/to mosque.
Get tested if you have symptoms.*

Before anyone reports / accuses me of anything racial that is actually word for word what the text message says.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Yes "Fear of Covid" is causing people to react irrationally.
> It seems especially towards outsiders and our BIG WHITE (mainly) Vans are easy targets.
> People are right be taking care but , like other things, "it has all gone bonkers".
> Big White vans are the convenient scapegoat.
> ...




If anyone attacked or vandalised / graffitied the motorhome i could not restrain myself from taking appropriate action against them.

Then it would be me getting arrested and probably sent down for murder.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 4, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Yes "Fear of Covid" is causing people to react irrationally.
> It seems especially towards outsiders and our BIG WHITE (mainly) Vans are easy targets.
> People are right be taking care but , like other things, "it has all gone bonkers".
> Big White vans are the convenient scapegoat.
> ...



Quite right.

Cars can't be identified as outsiders but a motorhome to them is obviously an undesirable who leaves litter and crap everywhere and attracts axe muderers.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 4, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I would still go because i think it`s actually safer but the wife is really worried about what would happen if it all kicks off again whilst we are over there
> 
> We`ve always said that if one of us is not happy with a particular situation then we will not go there / do it / move on, etc. etc.
> 
> ...




How did "THEY"get your phone numbers?


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 4, 2020)

Axe murderer me ?
No way...Chainsaw !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2020)

mickymost said:


> How did "THEY"get your phone numbers?



GP / NHS already have them and came from the same number that used to remind us of GP`s appointemnts.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 4, 2020)

helen262 said:


> We are hoping to go to France in September but Scotland was our back up plan, but not too sure now


Go visit Scotland  or anywhere else at home, get the UK's economy flowing first!


----------



## jeanette (Aug 4, 2020)

We’re due to go away to Scotland albeit on a site for a week in the van so fingers are crossed as I’ve heard they are thinking about another lockdown for people between the ages of 50’s /70’s and who had been shielding before


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 4, 2020)

Just spent 10days in Aberdeenshire and the Moray coast.  No problems.  Everyone friendly.  No mess anywhere.  No vacant pitches on most sites, but plenty of places to park overnight.


----------



## runnach (Aug 4, 2020)

jeanette said:


> We’re due to go away to Scotland albeit on a site for a week in the van so fingers are crossed as I’ve heard they are thinking about another lockdown for people between the ages of 50’s /70’s and who had been shielding before


Intimated on the news last night Jeanette the over 50 lockdown idea had been rejected


----------



## 2cv (Aug 4, 2020)

We wouldn’t go overseas at present especially with the threat of quarantine on return. Living in Scotland the same threat now applies to us visiting parts of the United Kingdom. Link


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes,
We may have stemmed the initial onslaught.
But spikes & surges will go on
Or as Mrs Doyle would say "Go on , Go on , Go on, Go on , *Go on *
Local lockdown and likely quarantine rules imposed at very short notice


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2020)

2cv said:


> We wouldn’t go overseas at present especially with the threat of quarantine on return. Living in Scotland the same threat now applies to us visiting parts of the United Kingdom. Link


More good news. Sensible precautions


----------



## 2cv (Aug 4, 2020)

caledonia said:


> More good news. Sensible precautions



Personally I’d like to feel that within the UK I can decide where is safe to visit, just like over 90% of the population can.


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 4, 2020)

harrow said:


> On the radio Nicola Sturgeon said there is a lockdown in Aberdeen because a spike in the virus


What she a actually said was that if you are traced and linked to any cluster then it is non negotiable that you self isolate for 14 days.  There is no lockdown per se.  However given the rumours about the cause of the Aberdeen cluster I would be tempted to make all the young people stay locked down and let us oldies, who respect the guidelines, go about our business!


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2020)

2cv said:


> Personally I’d like to feel that within the UK I can decide where is safe to visit, just like over 90% of the population can.


personally I’d like to be a safe as possible and keep isolated outbreaks isolated.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 4, 2020)

caledonia said:


> personally I’d like to be a safe as possible and keep isolated outbreaks isolated.



That has no relevance to a posturing politician limiting our movements within the United Kingdom.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2020)

Can anyone lend us an address we use


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 4, 2020)

Holyrood ? or Edinburgh Castle.
I suggest Culloden would not be appreciated


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2020)

2cv said:


> That has no relevance to a posturing politician limiting our movements within the United Kingdom.


Did you read the link? This is not political it’s protecting the population. Which gets my vote


----------



## 2cv (Aug 4, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Did you read the link? This is not political it’s protecting the population. Which gets my vote



If that’s the case I await eagerly her ban on travel to Aberdeen. Won’t hold my breath. Don’t be misled, protecting the population is well down the list of priorities.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2020)

2cv said:


> If that’s the case I await eagerly her ban on travel to Aberdeen. Won’t hold my breath. Don’t be misled, protecting the population is well down the list of priorities.


I’m not going to waste my time reading that link given it’s from the Daily Mail. Your hate for Nicola and the SNP knows no bounds.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 4, 2020)

channa said:


> Intimated on the news last night Jeanette the over 50 lockdown idea had been rejected


That’s good news Andrew we’ve just been let out as such!


----------



## bobj808 (Aug 4, 2020)

To be fair, in one of her addresses to the nation,  wee Krankie did make reference to wild camping but did not expand on this. Incidentally the front page news in our local East Lothian newspaper led with the news that the Park Ranger had reported 92 erected tents (only 2 there legally) at one of our best beach sites (which has NO toilet/wash facilities). He reported toilet mess and associated paper all over the land. Disgusting. At least our motorhomers are not in any way guilty of this. Bob


----------



## 2cv (Aug 4, 2020)

This will be my final post on this thread, it’s a shame politics rears its ugly head but sometimes politics has a big affect on how we can use our vans.
If only the converted could read and understand the second part of This article maybe they would see how they are callously misled and Scotland’s future would be brighter.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2020)

2cv said:


> This will be my final post on this thread, it’s a shame politics rears its ugly head but sometimes politics has a big affect on how we can use our vans.
> If only the converted could read and understand the second part of This article maybe they would see how they are callously misled and Scotland’s future would be brighter.


That’s good now we can get back on topic and stop talking politics


----------



## Scotia (Aug 4, 2020)

2cv said:


> This will be my final post on this thread, it’s a shame politics rears its ugly head but sometimes politics has a big affect on how we can use our vans.
> If only the converted could read and understand the second part of This article maybe they would see how they are callously misled and Scotland’s future would be brighter.


Were you not the one who turned it to politics as you have in several posts beforehand ? Also at any given opportunity bring up anti English racism in Scotland but were do you chose to live?


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2020)

Just spoke to a friend who went over the Bealach Na Ba yesterday and spent the night at Toscaig. He’s still having a great time and has been made welcome wherever he’s been. Go and enjoy Scotland and if you act responsibly which I’m sure all on here do I can’t see you having any problems.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 4, 2020)

Difficult to avoid politics (anywhere) if the effect on the public's attitude to "foreigners/outsiders" becomes racist.
I include England in my implicit criticism


----------



## Scotia (Aug 4, 2020)

If you are coming to Scotland dinny bring yer chip pan. https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...annoch-put-down-by-sspca/?utm_source=facebook


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 4, 2020)

Scotia said:


> If you are coming to Scotland dinny bring yer chip pan. https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...annoch-put-down-by-sspca/?utm_source=facebook


Just posted a thread about this!


----------



## Scotia (Aug 4, 2020)

Jo001 said:


> Just posted a thread about this!


Ah ha, i was a minute earlier. it's beggars belief.


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 4, 2020)

Scotia said:


> it's beggars belief.


What, that we cross posted, or the story itself? My money's on the story ...


----------



## Scotia (Aug 4, 2020)

Jo001 said:


> What, that we cross posted, or the story itself? My money's on the story ...


The story it being campers getting the  blame.


----------



## bobj808 (Aug 4, 2020)

But it is politics that is the cause in Scotland. We are becoming more and more parochial and self entitled up here as the usual empty barrels make the most noise while the silent majority remain kind, welcoming people.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 4, 2020)

“The SSPCA team said it was supposedly chip fat. There’s no chip shops nearby so campers must have brought it with them. 

Is a chip pan a must have with Scottish campers.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> “The SSPCA team said it was supposedly chip fat. There’s no chip shops nearby so campers must have brought it with them.
> 
> Is a chip pan a must have with Scottish campers.


How else we going to cook our mars bars.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 4, 2020)

Have never owned a chip so it wizny me!


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 4, 2020)

Rumour has it (and I stress this is totally unconfirmed) that somebody travelled to the area for work.  Although feeling unwell he went on a pub crawl round Aberdeen with 12 mates.  Later some folk from one of the pubs the crowd visited attended a house party with loads of others.  If this is the case I just cannot believe how stupid / selfish / ignorant people can be.  We have survived 3 months of lock down without any significant issues then this comes along to hit us where it hurts.  And they talk about restricting older people for their own protection.  Why not tackle the real problem where it can have an impact e.g curfew on the younger folk.  Controversial I know but this stupidity is really getting to me!!


----------



## Scotia (Aug 4, 2020)

I have seen it myself people have adopted the attitude we have behaved for three months now lets get back to normal. I have been drumming it home to my kids that the virus is still present but almost under control and they must stay vigilant, believe me that is difficult to get through to an 18 yr old who just wants to party.


----------



## rabW (Aug 4, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> Just spent 10days in Aberdeenshire and the Moray coast.  No problems.  Everyone friendly.  No mess anywhere.  No vacant pitches on most sites, but plenty of places to park overnight.


That would be my top tip for now, get the maps/poi's out and avoid the main drag round NC500 as much as possible. Also the likes of loch morlich which are just too handy for the people in cars (mostly!) who can't tidy up after themselves.


----------



## Wully (Aug 4, 2020)

Im just back from 4 weeks down south during this trip I must say I never once felt uncomfortable or had anyone make or say anything that was out of order about me being there in my van if anything I think I was made to feel welcome where ever we went. I think it would be the same for anyone travelling in Scotland from another part of the uk I have good faith in my countrymen and hope all these stories of people being mistreated because they are visiting from another part of the uk are just blips that can happen at anytime but due to Covid thing are being blown up a bit.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe the "secret" is
To get a Scottish flag sticker and put it on your rear.
Sorry the motorhome's rear
Or both


----------



## caledonia (Aug 5, 2020)

2cv said:


> If that’s the case I await eagerly her ban on travel to Aberdeen. Won’t hold my breath. Don’t be misled, protecting the population is well down the list of priorities.


Glad you didn’t have to hold your breath too long


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 5, 2020)

I think a lot of it is down to a bone idle feckless Press who have found a broken drum to beat.


----------



## in h (Aug 5, 2020)

harrow said:


> On the radio Nicola Sturgeon said there is a lockdown in Aberdeen because a spike in the virus


The spike in Aberdeen is down to one infectious person going to a bar. 
News reports don't say whether it was a local person, but chances are it was. Not a visitor.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 5, 2020)

in h said:


> The spike in Aberdeen is down to one infectious person going to a bar.
> News reports don't say whether it was a local person, but chances are it was. Not a visitor.


Rumours are it was someone who traveled to Aberdeen for work


----------



## harrow (Aug 5, 2020)

Wully said:


> Im just back from 4 weeks down south during this trip I must say I never once felt uncomfortable or had anyone make or say anything that was out of order about me being there in my van if anything I think I was made to feel welcome where ever we went. I think it would be the same for anyone travelling in Scotland from another part of the uk I have good faith in my countrymen and hope all these stories of people being mistreated because they are visiting from another part of the uk are just blips that can happen at anytime but due to Covid thing are being blown up a bit.



Them soft southerners were too scared of Wully


----------



## harrow (Aug 5, 2020)

https://www.thenational.scot/news/1...ving-nicola-sturgeon-announces-city-lockdown/

*Aberdeen pubs 'heaving' as Nicola Sturgeon announces city lockdown

**"A pub in Aberdeen city centre saying it's got much busier since Nicola Sturgeon's announcement of a local lockdown beginning at 5pm tonight. Punters clearly keen on getting one last pint in."*


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 5, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Rumours are it was someone who traveled to Aberdeen for work



Worse than that.  It appears to be someone who came here on the way to work after a holiday abroad.  The rumour (seems to be backed by the evidence) is that despite already feeling unwell the guy went on a pub crawl with several mates.  Shortly after there was an illegal house party in Aberdeen attended by youngsters both from Aberdeen and certain areas of Aberdeenshire.  Some of the attendees at this party had been infected via drinking in the various pubs that the pub crawlers had visited.

If these rumours are true then the level of selfishness / ignorance / stupidity is beyond comprehension.  I only hope that there are some widely publicised prosecutions - folk may then realise what is happening.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 5, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Worse than that.  It appears to be someone who came here on the way to work after a holiday abroad.  The rumour (seems to be backed by the evidence) is that despite already feeling unwell the guy went on a pub crawl with several mates.  Shortly after there was an illegal house party in Aberdeen attended by youngsters both from Aberdeen and certain areas of Aberdeenshire.  Some of the attendees at this party had been infected via drinking in the various pubs that the pub crawlers had visited.
> 
> If these rumours are true then the level of selfishness / ignorance / stupidity is beyond comprehension.  I only hope that there are some widely publicised prosecutions - folk may then realise what is happening.


If it’s true the selfish, ignorant fecker should be jailed as people’s life’s are at risk If he had followed the guidelines of quarantine after returning from abroad and get tested and self isolation if you feel unwell the good people of Aberdeen wouldn’t be on lockdown again. Makes me so angry.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2020)

We had text messages last week saying ................................

*Preston has had a spike of Covid19.
Please avoid visitors in your home.
Wear face coverings in enclosed public areas/to mosque.
Get tested if you have symptoms.* 

The couple next door ( attached semi ) have got their family up, visiting and staying over as follows ..........................

Mum and dad from Surrey, sister from Leicester, sister from Wolverhampton, brother from Blackburn ( goes home ) and sister from north Preston ( goes home ).

All of them coming and going like it`s a fcuking free for all.

I`ve phoned the police to report them and they are not interested in the slightest.

I have video evidence of them all partying in their back garden which is timed and dated and i have a record of my phone call to the police.

Mark my words if we catch it i`m going to try and do my best to take legal action against whoever i can because this is a fcuking joke !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sydnsue (Aug 6, 2020)

One of the big problems at the moment is groups like "NC500 The land weeps" on Facebook. The comments are worth reading just to get a feel for their antipathy towards us. No doubt many of them are from the independence groups. However most visitors seem to be finding no problems. We are going up there in September but not for the NC500 as we have been camping in Scotland for the past 40 years and already know it so well. It will be interesting to see what it is like and hopefully by September most of the idiots will have gone home. What idiot put a name to the NC500. That is what has caused the problem.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 6, 2020)

My take is that yes, youngsters may be 'selfish', but tbh I don't really blame them.
And my recent experience when out and about down in Derbyshire the last few days showed me that everyone, including youngsters, were behaving extremely well.

The path of C-19 so far has hardly affected the under 25s.
Based on the progression of C-19 to date, the stats definitely show that people in this age group have virtually zero chance of dying if they catch it.

I think it is beholden on each of us to take responsibility for our own safety and to stop getting up in arms every time there happens to be an outbreak somewhere. You can't put this Pandora back in the box.

If you maintain a safe distance from neighbours who want to carry on as they see fit, rules or no rules, then there is no reason why you should be affected by their behaviour or placed in danger at all, as long as you are following the 'rules' yourself, particularly regarding hygiene and distancing.

If they want to risk affecting their own (older) family and friends then so be it. Let them get on with it. Not like they haven't been warned, is it?

Personally, I have found it very easy to avoid cov-idiots so far.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 6, 2020)

runnach said:


> Wooie, Mrs R just of the phone with mother who lives in France. Mother stating same, young ones not giving a chit, not wearing masks where they should do and, no social distancing, flooding the beaches and going on holidays. To make matters worse, 40+ degree there today and currently hose pipe ban for garden purposes.
> 
> So, just not here mate, everywhere!!



There is a whole bunch of scientists that claim the virus is killed off at temperatures of over 25 degrees celsius.

But who knows if this is true or not? 

We're being fed such conflicting, scaremongering garbage all the time that I prefer to make my own decisions on how to keep myself safe.
Basically that means taking all the right safety precautions for myself and the people close to me at all times.

That naturally precludes heading off to 'flood the beaches' or going on foreign holidays and definitely includes social distancing and good hygiene


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2020)

The age range of these tosspots next door is from a new born apparently 2 weeks old up to the dad who is 71 next week and every age in between if you include all the children that they bring with them, i didn`t include them in my post because i didn`t think it necessary.

Given the fact that they are from the BAME community you`d think they know better but like others they don`t give a fcuk.

Just now as i type this there are 17 of them in the back garden because some of their extended family is here as well and they are viewing the summer house she`s had built.

There is an open invite to all of the neighbours to go and join in and enjoy the food and drink that has been laid on, no one has taken them up on it.

They seem quite annoyed about that.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 6, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> The age range of these tosspots next door is from a new born apparently 2 weeks old up to the dad who is 71 next week and every age in between if you include all the children that they bring with them, i didn`t include them in my post because i didn`t think it necessary.
> 
> Given the fact that they are from the BAME community you`d think they know better but like others they don`t give a fcuk.
> 
> ...



Like I said, it is their funeral - maybe even literally!  

As long as you're far enough distance-wise for it not to affect you personally that's the main thing


----------



## harrow (Aug 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Like I said, it is their funeral - maybe even literally!
> 
> As long as you're far enough distance-wise for it not to affect you personally that's the main thing




We are next door semi attached with a 6ft fence between our gardens.

When they are all out as they are now we are staying out of our back garden and keeping the patio doors shut which are right next to the fence.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2020)

harrow said:


> Poor Woolie  is suffering at the moment with rising damp and too much wind and rain and needs some good times.
> 
> And we could all do with some good times, like us down here, far too hot today and worse tomorrow and the next few days




Wooie not Woolie, Wooie.

I see it's looking very nice down there for the next few days


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 6, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There is a whole bunch of scientists that claim the virus is killed off at temperatures of over 25 degrees.



If this were true how do they explain it spreading in the hot countries like Saudi, Iran, etc


----------



## caledonia (Aug 6, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> The age range of these tosspots next door is from a new born apparently 2 weeks old up to the dad who is 71 next week and every age in between if you include all the children that they bring with them, i didn`t include them in my post because i didn`t think it necessary.
> 
> Given the fact that they are from the BAME community you`d think they know better but like others they don`t give a fcuk.
> 
> ...


Just let them get on with it and keep your distance Mr Meldrew. As long as non of them have symptoms they should be fine. I take it you never got an invite?


----------



## Wully (Aug 6, 2020)

You canny win can you if you stay home you’re tortured by your don’t give a feck neighbours. If you come to Scotland for a break there’s a chance the locals will burn you as the wicker man.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 6, 2020)

Wully said:


> You canny win can you if you stay home you’re tortured by your don’t give a feck neighbours. If you come to Scotland for a break there’s a chance the locals will burn you as the wicker man.



Yeah Wully, but I'll sing "Onward christian soldiers..."

That'll show 'em.


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 6, 2020)

Wooie, on my part you’re more than welcome in Scotland.  Beautiful country, generally very friendly natives and until that idiot let himself loose on the pubs in Aberdeen quite a low level of infections. Sorry Terry (Runnach) but we’re led to believe that the “idiot”was either a Frenchman or somebody who lives in France!


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 6, 2020)

This is from a  pub in Aberdeen:


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 6, 2020)

Woolie get round there an 'ave a burqa and chips, enjoy. If you can't beat 'em join 'em.


Wooie1958 said:


> The age range of these tosspots next door is from a new born apparently 2 weeks old up to the dad who is 71 next week and every age in between if you include all the children that they bring with them, i didn`t include them in my post because i didn`t think it necessary.
> 
> Given the fact that they are from the BAME community you`d think they know better but like others they don`t give a fcuk.
> 
> ...


Woolie get round there an 'ave a burqa and chips, enjoy. If you can't beat 'em join 'em.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 6, 2020)

For anyone planning to visit Scotland, here are the latest infection rates, generally low away from Aberdeenshire. By comparison here are the latest figures from Europe, with Belgium today added to the UK quarantine list and France apparently to follow soon.


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 6, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There is a whole bunch of scientists that claim the virus is killed off at temperatures of over 25 degrees celsius.
> 
> But who knows if this is true or not?
> 
> ...


I suspect there’s folks in Florida and India who may not exactly agree with those particular scientists.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 7, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Quite right.
> 
> Cars can't be identified as outsiders but a motorhome to them is obviously an undesirable who leaves litter and crap everywhere and attracts axe muderers.


Not always 

STATEMENT FROM THE FINDHORN VILLAGE CONSERVATION COMPANY

TENTS
It is with regret that TFVCC has had to take the decision NOT permit tents to pitch  in the Dunes area around the West and East Beach car parks.  This includes the area known as Henry’s Green.  TFVCC are trying to balance tourism in support of local business, protect  the delicate environment and manage the impact of visitor numbers on the residents of Findhorn.  Unfortunately a few irresponsible people have made this very difficult.

This decision has been taken following challenging situations by some ‘wild campers’ who are not following the Scottish Outdoor Code.  They have been pitching their tents in view of residences, lighting fires, despite  signage requesting no open fires.   A number of fires have been fuelled through the vandalism of car park fencing. as well as  irresponsible toilet habits, despite the nearby toilet block being open.  

MOTORHOMES
We have seen a very high number of motorhomes using the West Beach car park, we are restricting number of motorhomes staying overnight to 21.  We ask motorhome visitors to support us in managing this, if you see it is busy please do as the Scottish Government advice and look for alternative sites.  We want everyone to enjoy and be safe in Findhorn please help us to do this.

Alternative motorhome sites in area:

 Findhorn Bay Caravan Park 
 Silver Sands, Lossiemouth
 West Beach Caravan Park, Hopeman
 The Old Mill Caravan Park, Forres
 Burghead Beach Caravan Park, Burghead

The West Beach car park has a number of refuse collection bins, PLEASE if they are full please find an alternative bin at the Car Park or take your rubbish home. 

This weekend forecast is for a lovely few days, we hope that residents and visitors can all  enjoy this beautiful area.  Please remember all our local businesses are working hard to ensure you have a safe and enjoyable visit to Findhorn, please help them by following their instructions and observe social distancings.

Please follow the Scottish Outdoor Code


----------



## BABs (Aug 7, 2020)

Think I would like to try Northern Ireland


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 7, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> The age range of these tosspots next door is from a new born apparently 2 weeks old up to the dad who is 71 next week and every age in between if you include all the children that they bring with them, i didn`t include them in my post because i didn`t think it necessary.
> 
> Given the fact that they are from the BAME community you`d think they know better but like others they don`t give a fcuk.
> 
> ...




Preston is in lockdown from midnight to night, thank you very much you arseholes


----------



## caledonia (Aug 7, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Preston is in lockdown from midnight to night, thank you very much you arseholes


I don’t believe it!


----------



## Val54 (Aug 7, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Preston is in lockdown from midnight to night, thank you very much you arseholes


Just make sure they stay on your side of Thelwall


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 7, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Preston is in lockdown from midnight to night, thank you very much you arseholes



Wooie, as you know my father-in-law lives in Penwortham so we‘ve been following this fairly closely.  As far as we understand the lockdown applies to within Preston City Council boundary and he’s South Ribble.  Not that it makes much difference but I hope I’m not wrong in advising FIL that he’s not affected by the lockdown?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 8, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Wooie, as you know my father-in-law lives in Penwortham so we‘ve been following this fairly closely.  As far as we understand the lockdown applies to within Preston City Council boundary and he’s South Ribble.  Not that it makes much difference but I hope I’m not wrong in advising FIL that he’s not affected by the lockdown?



Tony, we only found out that South Ribble and Longridge ( for some strange reason ) are not included in the lockdown later on last night,

Quite clearly the River Ribble down at Broadgate and Penwortham Holme must be a very good barrier for Covid-19 so it knows not to cross it.


----------



## Tweedy (Aug 9, 2020)

Up to posting this we have been is ScOutland since mid July doing the NC500 my Son and his family in their Motorhome Joined us on the 25 July and up to press have not had any abuse, in fact people have been friendly but a few have said that the majority of problems and rubbish have come from users of large family tents and day trippers in cars. Applecross has a number of off site tents and apparently ( didn’t see it myself ) toilet litter is abundant. We carry with us strong rubbish sacks and do clean up any litter that has been left on the site that we have seen on arrival and had positive comments from two locals actually thanking us and said they wish car visitors would do the same. Shops have been very pleasant and I do know that at least two on the NC500 are having to stock up daily on things they usually replace something like every three days but of course like any others they are more than pleased with the extra trade as are fuel stations. I will add more as we go along.


----------



## splashmac (Aug 9, 2020)

jeanette said:


> We’re due to go away to Scotland albeit on a site for a week in the van so fingers are crossed as I’ve heard they are thinking about another lockdown for people between the ages of 50’s /70’s and who had been shielding before


Hi, watch the FM briefing on BBC Scotland on about 12.15 to keep up to date.




__





						Publications - gov.scot
					

Listing of all recently released Scottish Government publications including: advice and guidance, agreements, consultations, statistical reports, corporate reports, research findings, FOI releases, EIR releases and transparancy data.  Use filters to show results that match your interests.




					news.gov.scot


----------



## splashmac (Aug 9, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Rumours are it was someone who traveled to Aberdeen for work


Aye and the Aberdeen footballers broke Their  own curfew by going to another bar. The virus is all over its how we follow the guidelines not necessarily visitors that bring it in. In Scotland it has been controlled but it just needs a few numpties to spread it.


----------



## Jude (Aug 9, 2020)

On the west coast of Scotland, local folk are welcoming campers but wary of non-social distancing. Small communities have seen a massive influx of campers, some only leaving , some leaving a disgusting mess ie. Human excrement, litter, smouldering fires. Over-crowding  Etc.   This year, my motorhome is staying home, and so am I. First time since 1985.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 9, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> As per the title it`s not looking good for our little Scottish foray in September
> 
> A friend of the wife who has full timed in her motorhome for the last 5 years is working on a private camp site in the Highlands and we`d planned on calling in to see her.
> 
> ...


I was away last week wild camping with the initial intension of heading up the west coast of Scotland but , after hearing the horror stories, opted for Galloway Forest, then went across towards Campbeltown and found a lovely spot on the beach overlooking the isles of Gigha, Islay and Jura before chasing the sun up towards Pitlochry at the foot of Schiehallion. For peace and quiet I recommend the first 2 stops but Pitlochry area was very busy and it was only due to the fact I could get off road that I stayed. I'm glad I did as the scenery was stunning.


----------



## sydnsue (Aug 9, 2020)

I have been in a very long running debate on the page NC500Yhe land weeps. Very one sided and I was trying to hold my own against several threads attacking me. There is a very strong reactive feeling in north Scotland but it is caused by new mh renters, day trippers and tent campers. I tried to point out that mh users have toilets so why would we crap in the bushes, but most of them don't want to hear it. I suggested the EU system of aires but once again, not interested even though the proof in EU is plain to see. There was a strong undercurrent of nationalism throughout and definite Nimbyism. We go in September but not the 500. From the photos they are posting, too many Van's. Wild camping could be difficult so we are going no further than Inverness. That FB page has several thousand members and with some of the stories that filter through, I don't want to risk damage to the van. I've been in Scotland every year for 40 years so it is a shame. Maybe post Covid all will return to normal but with this sudden expansion of motor homing, I fear not.


----------



## Freesatguy (Aug 10, 2020)

harrow said:


> On the radio Nicola Sturgeon said there is a lockdown in Aberdeen because a spike in the virus


The “new” Aberdeen bypass is open so you can avoid the City.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeti said:


> I was away last week wild camping with the initial intension of heading up the west coast of Scotland but , after hearing the horror stories, opted for Galloway Forest, then went across towards Campbeltown and found a lovely spot on the beach overlooking the isles of Gigha, Islay and Jura before chasing the sun up towards Pitlochry at the foot of Schiehallion. For peace and quiet I recommend the first 2 stops but Pitlochry area was very busy and it was only due to the fact I could get off road that I stayed. I'm glad I did as the scenery was stunning.
> 
> View attachment 85201View attachment 85202View attachment 85203View attachment 85204View attachment 85205View attachment 85206View attachment 85207View attachment 85208View attachment 85209



Stunning pics!


----------



## AldoTheCampervan (Aug 11, 2020)

I thought alot of this had died down to be honest? I'm going to Scotland in September, so much scaremongering, heard lots about Cornwall and have been twice for a week each time since July 4th and no bothers at all. Living in fear isn't something I will accept anymore, I wear mask in public places and respect others personal space but I'm not going to stop enjoying the great outdoors anymore. Enough is enough!


----------



## AldoTheCampervan (Aug 11, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Stunning pics!


Glad to read this


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2020)

Apparently restrictions don`t apply to these lot next door because even though their family is coming from a restricted area it`s where they are coming to that counts.

Because South Ribble is not restricted they from the Preston City area and beyond are allowed to visit and are only advised against visiting others in their own area.

You really could not make this shyte up, i walked away before i said something defamatory towards them and got myself locked up.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 11, 2020)

Wooie, the whole situation is a shambles.

'Test and trace' is still early days but offers some sort of hope, but it isn't going to stop the virus doing what it wants to do.

It is nigh on impossible to control a population of millions unless you bring in martial law.
Would we really want Britain to go down that road? I know I don't.

We still have a long haul ahead.

Sorry about your inconsiderate neighbours. Stay safe as best you can.
Have you considered getting away somewhere in the van for a while?


----------



## Debroos (Aug 11, 2020)

AldoTheCampervan said:


> I thought alot of this had died down to be honest? I'm going to Scotland in September, so much scaremongering, heard lots about Cornwall and have been twice for a week each time since July 4th and no bothers at all. Living in fear isn't something I will accept anymore, I wear mask in public places and respect others personal space but I'm not going to stop enjoying the great outdoors anymore. Enough is enough!



Did you wildcamp in Cornwall? We live there but have not had the courage to do it this year...


----------



## Debroos (Aug 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wooie, the whole situation is a shambles.
> 
> 'Test and trace' is still early days but offers some sort of hope, but it isn't going to stop the virus doing what it wants to do.
> 
> ...



Martial law would be awful but if the Irish Republic can impose 2,500 euro fines or imprisonment for not wearing face masks then why can't we?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wooie, the whole situation is a shambles.
> 
> 'Test and trace' is still early days but offers some sort of hope, but it isn't going to stop the virus doing what it wants to do.
> 
> ...




We are trying to stay safe  because neither me or the wife are spring chickens any more so to speak.

Yesterday whilst we was in our back garden 1 of the adults along with 3 kids appeared around the back of our house to look for their ball which they said had come over the fence.

I said their ball had not come over and to please get out of our garden now although it might have come out like ...... GET THE FCUK OUT NOW       

I realise that i might get repercussions for swearing at the BAME community but i don`t give a damn.

They accused me of over-reacting and said it wasn`t as bad as everyone reckoned, i escorted them out and padlocked the front gates which we keep shut anyway.

We have a couple of weeks away booked in September up in Scotland but i`m not holding my breath with the way things are going.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wooie, the whole situation is a shambles.
> 
> 'Test and trace' is still early days but offers some sort of hope, but it isn't going to stop the virus doing what it wants to do.
> 
> ...




Marie Test and trace lol they have just sacked 6000 of them!  Said not required and will be more efficient with less Test and Trace employees you couldnt make this up.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 11, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are trying to stay safe  because neither me or the wife are spring chickens any more so to speak.
> 
> Yesterday whilst we was in our back garden 1 of the adults along with 3 kids appeared around the back of our house to look for their ball which they said had come over the fence.
> 
> ...


If ye are heading to Scotland you must practice "get the fcuk out" with more authority and you will do well.


----------



## linkshouse (Aug 11, 2020)

We came down from Orkney yesterday and are touring the Western Highlands. We haven’t seen any trouble at all. A couple of the “nicer” car parks were choc full of vehicles so we just moved on.

I’ll do a separate thread on our journey in more detail shortly.

EDIT...

I've started a new thread on our journey in the Members Chat forum...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2020)

Scotia said:


> If ye are heading to Scotland you must practice "get the fcuk out" with more authority and you will do well.



You clearly do not want us up there then ?

We are booked into different sites for the whole 2 weeks so will not be annoying the locals yokels too much.

Do you recommend that we bring enough supplies to last the whole 2 weeks then we do not have to go into any of your shops either ?

That way we will not have to put any more money that is absolutely necessary into the already struggling economy up there


----------



## Scotia (Aug 11, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> You clearly do not want us up there then ?
> 
> We are booked into different sites for the whole 2 weeks so will not be annoying the locals yokels too much.
> 
> ...


Our sausages are flat, the eggs can be warm as usually locally sourced. We do sell broon sauce if thats yer bag. The girls are pretty with a wonderful accent. You will find most rural communities are adhering to social distancing and wearing masks in shops as for the struggling economy, at the moment im fully booked with work for a few months and have been pricing a lot more the past couple of weeks. The same applies to several other friends who have businesses maybe just the engineering sector. 
Id bring midge repellent as they are rife at the moment. 
Stop bumping yer gums and come see for yourself!


----------



## caledonia (Aug 11, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> You clearly do not want us up there then ?
> 
> We are booked into different sites for the whole 2 weeks so will not be annoying the locals yokels too much.
> 
> ...


If you do decide to darken our door you better turn that frown upside down as we’re a cheery lot up here and don’t take to well to miserable buggers  Come on up you’ll be made more than welcome


----------



## mjvw (Aug 11, 2020)

Just booked into  3 CL's for a little 3 day trip would normally WC Don't want to created any issue so small 5 van site suits us at the moment, may extend taking in some of the forestry sites"stay for night". Cant wait


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Just booked into  3 CL's for a little 3 day trip would normally WC Don't want to created any issue so small 5 van site suits us at the moment, may extend taking in some of the forestry sites"stay for night". Cant wait




Be quick with them forestry sites as the trial ends real soon.


----------



## Texastom (Aug 11, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> As per the title it`s not looking good for our little Scottish foray in September
> 
> A friend of the wife who has full timed in her motorhome for the last 5 years is working on a private camp site in the Highlands and we`d planned on calling in to see her.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to here that, I live in the Highlands and we're not all like that. Unfortunately we've been overwhelmed with "wild" and dirty campers and quite rightly the locals are fed up of their driveways and paths being used as toilets. Most sites haven't opened toilets, just disposal points so the folk who don't go to sites are emptying everywhere. If you want to see how bad it is, have a look at the FB page...nc500 the land weeps. Good luck to you and your friend.


----------



## Texastom (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Be quick with them forestry sites as the trial ends real soon.


Ended now..


----------



## UFO (Aug 11, 2020)

Texastom said:


> Ended now..



From their website 'will therefore halt the trial at the end of August' https://forestryandland.gov.scot/staythenight


----------



## Wully (Aug 11, 2020)

Come on Wooie I’ll get the boys out to give you a nice welcome.


----------



## in h (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Marie Test and trace lol they have just sacked 6000 of them!  Said not required and will be more efficient with less Test and Trace employees you couldnt make this up.


For once, they got it right. We had a track and trace network all ready set up in the Environmental Health depts of local councils, but the government decided to contract the work out to a clueless private firm with zero experience, who hired unskilled, untrained people to do it, but failed to organise them any work.
Now the government is letting the professionals do some of it.


----------



## Tweedy (Aug 12, 2020)

bobj808 said:


> To be fair, in one of her addresses to the nation,  wee Krankie did make reference to wild camping but did not expand on this. Incidentally the front page news in our local East Lothian newspaper led with the news that the Park Ranger had reported 92 erected tents (only 2 there legally) at one of our best beach sites (which has NO toilet/wash facilities). He reported toilet mess and associated paper all over the land. Disgusting. At least our motorhomers are not in any way guilty of this. Bob


I did see similar at Applecross with tents pitched nearly on the roadside And rubbish all over.


----------



## witzend (Aug 14, 2020)

They've had a vote now whether to allow the English over the border or not
https://uk.yahoo.com/news/40-scots-english-tourists-not-230100498.html


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 14, 2020)

witzend said:


> They've had a vote now whether to allow the English over the border or not
> https://uk.yahoo.com/news/40-scots-english-tourists-not-230100498.html


No vote.  Its an opinion poll with biased questions.  The ones who did not want English visitors probably did not want people from other parts of Scotland either!
Anyway even with all the biases the majority of Scots were ok with English coming.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 14, 2020)

witzend said:


> They've had a vote now whether to allow the English over the border or not
> https://uk.yahoo.com/news/40-scots-english-tourists-not-230100498.html


That headline should have been 'majority of Scots in favour of English visitors'.
Makes me so mad when they mislead like that.


----------



## Admin (Aug 14, 2020)

Can I remind members not to post political posts.


----------



## mjvw (Aug 14, 2020)

Second night over the border in Bonnie Scotland now just up above Eyemouth, yesterday CL at Hermitage  Castle   having a great time. Nice to be out


----------



## mjvw (Aug 14, 2020)

How warm and welcome are the folk in Scotland, that's why I keep coming back. Retirement I may join you.


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 14, 2020)

mjvw said:


> How warm and welcome are the folk in Scotland, that's why I keep coming back. Retirment I may join you.



Love to have you up here.  Scotland is a really beautiful country and despite all the press reports it is actually fairly motorhome friendly.  The current ”dirty camping” crisis will soon blow over and it will be back to how it was.  Glenshee on Sunday was absolutely crammed with campervans, motorhomes, tents and even the odd caravan - no wonder the locals get upset.  However coming back over on Wednesday not a sign of any of the campers (Scottish schools are back).

When you come up don’t forget the east coast which has some beautiful spots and is drier and not so midgy as the west.


----------



## mjvw (Aug 14, 2020)

One East Coast now, no midges, yesterday they where queuing up for a nibble on the mid borders, moving up to Moray  Firth tomorrow.


----------



## GLT (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi all
we are new m/homers (last year) but caravaners for 15yrs. We were going to USA for sept as its a big birthday time in our household. That went out the window as many others holidays, so looked at France and thats just changed our plans. We've got 2 weeks in sept and want to see our fellow "celts up north"  but see a lot of negative vibes to Campers and MH - what's the score ? and where to go


----------



## Scotia (Aug 16, 2020)

Up the East n doon the West or if you live on the West do in reverse if yer inland flip a coin and head north!


----------



## mickymost (Aug 16, 2020)

GLT said:


> Hi all
> we are new m/homers (last year) but caravaners for 15yrs. We were going to USA for sept as its a big birthday time in our household. That went out the window as many others holidays, so looked at France and thats just changed our plans. We've got 2 weeks in sept and want to see our fellow "celts up north"  but see a lot of negative vibes to Campers and MH - what's the score ? and where to go




They reckon Stapathume is rather nice this time of year.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 16, 2020)

GLT said:


> Hi all
> we are new m/homers (last year) but caravaners for 15yrs. We were going to USA for sept as its a big birthday time in our household. That went out the window as many others holidays, so looked at France and thats just changed our plans. We've got 2 weeks in sept and want to see our fellow "celts up north"  but see a lot of negative vibes to Campers and MH - what's the score ? and where to go


If you look over on the sister site Motorhomer there are a couple of Scottish meets in September


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Aug 17, 2020)

mjvw said:


> How warm and welcome are the folk in Scotland, that's why I keep coming back. Retirment I may join you.


That's what I want to do - 4 years to retirement and I'd happily move north of the border up to the north west coast somewhere. I'd soon get involved in local community helping out where I can. Someone did suggest 'go now - you can do your work via internet - we can survey and send you the work'......................makes me think. I know I could bet a nice little croft for the money we'd sell this place for. Nearly went last year as just mist out buying a campsite on Ardnamurchan!


----------



## Scotia (Aug 17, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> That's what I want to do - 4 years to retirement and I'd happily move north of the border up to the north west coast somewhere. I'd soon get involved in local community helping out where I can. Someone did suggest 'go now - you can do your work via internet - we can survey and send you the work'......................makes me think. I know I could bet a nice little croft for the money we'd sell this place for. Nearly went last year as just mist out buying a campsite on Ardnamurchan!


The most westerly point in the UK only downside its one road in and out, used to go to the Antler rally in Kilchoan many years ago. Also camped in the ruined village in the bay that you look down into heading for Kilchoan where we cooked the chicken we hit at Killin ( appropriate name) whilst riding through on my Tribsa. Chicken strapped to the rucksack on the Coran ferry.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep - it was the Ardnamurchan Campsite which is a part sloping site looking towards Mull. Small facilities which we could have done up easily. The week we arrive they'd only just agreed the price - arghhhhhh. It is a nice spot and 5 mins to ferry; I don't think it could take caravans purely due to the entrance. We did watch a largish motorhome having great difficulty getting out one day but then that could be the driver not knowing his vehicle well enough. We'd have bought the site and a small croft nearby. Lovely area with some fantastic beaches and a massive volcano caldera - watched a sea eagle from our van on the site - truly amazing spot


----------



## Ex Greeny (Aug 17, 2020)

We have been here at Girvan for a couple of days now, no problems at all, local people very friendly.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 17, 2020)

Ex Greeny said:


> We have been here at Girvan for a couple of days now, no problems at all, local people very friendly.


Heading to Girvan on Thursday but going to the Hendicks Gin Palace.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 17, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> Yep - it was the Ardnamurchan Campsite which is a part sloping site looking towards Mull. Small facilities which we could have done up easily. The week we arrive they'd only just agreed the price - arghhhhhh. It is a nice spot and 5 mins to ferry; I don't think it could take caravans purely due to the entrance. We did watch a largish motorhome having great difficulty getting out one day but then that could be the driver not knowing his vehicle well enough. We'd have bought the site and a small croft nearby. Lovely area with some fantastic beaches and a massive volcano caldera - watched a sea eagle from our van on the site - truly amazing spot


West coast is nice in summer but you can be a prisoner in your own house at times when the midge are bad especially Ardnamurchan. The winters are long and bleak with not much happening apart from the weather.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 17, 2020)

We’re at Girvan now and I’ll agree with Ex Greeny about the locals being friendly who we’ve met


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 17, 2020)

Antler rally, we did it for a few years with a group that used to meet up at Lochearnhead. It was a nightmare trying to getting a pint in the pub, worse than Applecross when there's a rally on but at night the ceilidh in the hall, those boys knew how to party. Think they were dancing but looked like they were charging at one another and then swinging each other around and see how far they could fly when letting go; I'm sure I saw one go out the door.

Rae


----------



## UFO (Aug 17, 2020)

Ex Greeny said:


> We have been here at Girvan for a couple of days now, no problems at all, local people very friendly.



Good to hear. We're heading up that way at the end of the month.  Where are you staying?


----------



## CWH (Aug 22, 2020)

Last week I drove my moho from my address on the north-west coast of Scotland to Inverness (for hab check and MOT), down to Bishop Auckland (for arrows), back across the A66 and up again to the north-west. The only busy road was the A66. Back in Highland there was evidence of past poor behaviour eg damaged verges due to vehicle parking, but on the major routes not much in the way of motorhomes and campervans. All the overnighting I saw (motorhomes and tents) was in designated areas or well-tolerated off-site places. 
I think most of the fear (of Covid) and the anger (at desecration and rubbish) have eased along with the mass of ill-informed visitors, but I expect there will still be resentment in some of the most damaged places - eg Applecross @Robmac has suffered appalling abuse and a lot of re-building of trust will be needed. BUT!!! Scottish hospitality in general will survive this year's crisis and now that the summer season is over, I think anyone wanting to travel to or within Scotland will have their usual fantastic time.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Aug 24, 2020)

caledonia said:


> West coast is nice in summer but you can be a prisoner in your own house at times when the midge are bad especially Ardnamurchan. The winters are long and bleak with not much happening apart from the weather.


That would be fine with me!!


----------



## mopo (Aug 24, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> As per the title it`s not looking good for our little Scottish foray in September
> 
> A friend of the wife who has full timed in her motorhome for the last 5 years is working on a private camp site in the Highlands and we`d planned on calling in to see her.
> 
> ...


We did the nc500 last week in our campervan and although busy in a small number of places its nowhere near as bad as being claimed.  we didn't have any negative experiences and found all the locals friendly and welcoming.  i imagine September will be ideal with the kids going back and no midges in the west.  plenty of wild camping spots available and the 3 sites we stayed at were all only half full at most and all weer booked the day before we left.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 24, 2020)

mopo said:


> We did the nc500 last week in our campervan and although busy in a small number of places its nowhere near as bad as being claimed.  we didn't have any negative experiences and found all the locals friendly and welcoming.  i imagine September will be ideal with the kids going back and no midges in the west.  plenty of wild camping spots available and the 3 sites we stayed at were all only half full at most and all weer booked the day before we left.


Good to hear from the horses mouth that things are good and locals friendly. When your hear bad reports it normally comes from a friend of a friend who was told by his neighbors brother.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 24, 2020)

All being well by the middle of September when we go it might have calmed down even more.


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 24, 2020)

What sort of direction are you heading in Graham?


----------



## winks (Aug 24, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> All being well by the middle of September when we go it might have calmed down even more.



Mind ye dinnae get kilt there Mr Woo. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> What sort of direction are you heading in Graham?



Basically anticlockwise Tony, all on sites and pre-booked but no monies paid in advance so we change it at the drop of a hat, so to speak


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 25, 2020)

If you want any ideas for NE Scotland just let me know.  We’re heading in the opposite direction late September to get some fancy electrics fitted to the van at VanBitz and making a bit of a holiday of it.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 25, 2020)

Cheers Tony thank you very much        

We know Scotland really well considering we are Englanders, hopefully all should be well, so long as you let us across the border


----------



## Scotia (Sep 4, 2020)

Visit Scotland new advert.








						Edinburgh man's hilarious, rain-soaked 'Visit Scotland' advert goes viral
					

"I don't understand why people are going abroad and risking having to quarantine when you could just go on holiday in Scotland"




					www.edinburghlive.co.uk


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 6, 2020)

BABs said:


> Think I would like to try Northern Ireland


 Dare to cross the border into the south. Much nicer


----------



## 1977paul (Sep 7, 2020)

Having just done 1800 miles around Scotland including the NC500, with no issues whatsoever, it seems that MHs are pretty welcome as far as I could see. 
The only thing to be aware of on a lot of the 500 is the relentless need to use the passing places and to watch out for those others who should not be allowed to drive anything more than a peddle car, there are some right idiots about!


----------



## BABs (Oct 1, 2020)

Tony Lee said:


> Dare to cross the border into the south. Much nicer


Well save that for a longer trip


----------

